# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > خبر: FADatePicker تقویم فارسی در CF

## farhadkey

سلام

من برای یک پروژه تقویم فارسی برای CF می خواستم ، TimePicker خود CF هم که فارسی نیست مجبور شدم یک تقویم فارسی DOT NET پیدا کنم و به CF تبدیلش کنم .

این یک تقویم فارسی کامل هست ، که من استفاده کردم 
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/select...siLibrary.aspx


این هم لینک DLL من 
http://rapidshare.com/files/152897655/FaDTP.dll

من زیاد به این DLL  نرسیدم و فقط در حدی که کارم راه بیفته انجام دادم شاید بعدا بشینم تمییز کاvی هاش رو انجام بدم .


در این DLL یک FAMonthView هستش که کارم رو راه انداخت ، اگر کسی مشکلی داشت با این DLL همین جا بنویسه اگر بلد باشم جواب میدم .



مرسی
farhad.keyanvash@gmail.com

----------


## miladsa

> سلام
> 
> من برای یک پروژه تقویم فارسی برای CF می خواستم ، TimePicker خود CF هم که فارسی نیست مجبور شدم یک تقویم فارسی DOT NET پیدا کنم و به CF تبدیلش کنم .
> 
> این یک تقویم فارسی کامل هست ، که من استفاده کردم 
> http://www.codeproject.com/KB/select...siLibrary.aspx
> 
> 
> این هم لینک DLL من 
> ...


سلام
اگر امکان داره نحوه استفاده از این dll رو کامل توضیح بدهید
من تازه شروع به نوشتن برنامه برای ویندوز موبایل کردم وخیلی اشنا نیستم
مرسی

----------


## saeid_mh83

با سلام
می دونم خیلی وقت از این موضوع میگذره ولی رپیدشیر فایل رو حذف کرده میخواستم اگر میشه فایل dll و سورسش رو در سایت بگذارید تا بشه ازش استفاده کرد.
با تشکر
سعید محمدهاشم

----------


## mandanim

http://persiancontrol.codeplex.com/
موفق باشی

----------


## iman_s52

> http://persiancontrol.codeplex.com/
> موفق باشی


 شما مظمئنی تویه CF جواب میده ؟؟؟؟
میشه نمونه استفادش رو بذاری؟؟؟؟

----------


## alimooghashang

> شما مظمئنی تویه CF جواب میده ؟؟؟؟
> میشه نمونه استفادش رو بذاری؟؟؟؟


جواب داد؟ فکر نمیکنم جواب بده

----------

